# Site recommendations - South of France



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all,

We're considering visiting the South of France in summer and wondered if anyone can make recommendations for sites within walking distance to the beach?
Taking an 8.5m motorhome, so want to park up for duration there and take public transport if we go to nearby towns/sites, so again, the site must be within easy access for this.

I've had a look on Alan Rogers site to get a few ideas and seen some sites with direct access to a beach, but unsure about where's good and which location is best?

Would appreciate your ideas as we've not been to this part of the world before.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Grimuad

http://www.camping-des-mures.com/en/

http://www.camping-de-la-plage.fr/content/fr/accueil/1/

I would avoid Praries de la mer

I would recommend

http://www.lesnaiades.com/ if you want a pool.

I have been going for 34 years, since I was 15!.

Trev


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I will second Des Mures.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I will third Des Mures, but if you want to be on the beach side book early, think booking opens in the second week of January

Sue


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I agree Des Mures is an ideal campsite if you want to be on the beach.
It is in ACSI if you avoid the peak. Half of the site is on the beach (about 3 or 4 rows) and the rest is across a busy road which has a pedestrian crossing and a tunnel.
Most of the facilities are on the inland side. There is a pedestrian walkway and cycleway along the front. You can walk into Port Grimaud and you are across the bay from San Tropez. Wifi costs €20 for the week(or it did 2 years ago) and is available throughout the site. Check-in is on the land side. Last time we were there we met a number of Dutch vans who booked a month every year. So book early if it is July or August.
Ian


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Have to say we found no issues with Prairies De La Mer, have used it the past two years for a total of 7 weeks each year. All sites are, beach side with direct access to super sandy beaches, shaded and level for our 9 metre MH, 2 supermarkets on site, several bar and eating options, including carry out, water sports now available. Bus stop at gate with regular bus options to St Maxime etc. Port Grimaud is opposite side entrance with restaurants, shopping, market, boat hire and ferry options for St Tropez. ACSI accepted off season. As with all campsites along the main road, roadside pitches will be noisy, select pitch at least 4 rows from road.

http://en.riviera-villages.com/Prairies-de-la-Mer

Terry


----------



## betterthanatent (Apr 2, 2014)

Not exactly walking distance BUT does have its own free boat that runs all day from the site that drops you right on the beach (best beach we found for a good few miles), easy reach of Frejus & marina too

http://www.etoiledargens.com/en/


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

bigtree said:


> I will second Des Mures.


And me.
St Tropez is only 7 k ,with a cycle path all the way.

Les


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you absolutely sure you want to go there in the Summer ? We were near St Tropez/Frejus in August this year ( Mrs Adonisito's idea, not mine.) It's not a motorhome experience I will be repeating ! Seriously, it's crammed.


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Camping de la Baie, Cavalaire sur Mer.
5 minutes walk to beach or town.
Regular buses to St.Tropez, St.Maxime, Grimaud, Le Lavandue or Toulon.
Wonderful marina where you can buy fresh fish or take boat trips to various places.

Cazzie


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

In addition to the sites already mentioned you could consider these:-

http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_la_vieille_ferme.htm
http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/Campingleserignanplage.htm
http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_le_neptune.htm
http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_les_sablons.html
http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_robinson.html
http://www.davidklyne.co.uk/camping_comanges.html

Vieille Ferme, Neptune, and Comanges are a shortish walk to the beach, the others all have direct access. As has been said they will all be very busy in July/August. We used to love going to Port Grimaud but the main road is both noisey and exceptionally busy from dawn to dusk!

David


----------

